# yorkshire terrier and baby teeth extraction?



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

is it true that this would have to be done?? they don't fall out on their own? i heard this today from a lady of an 8 month old yorki.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Elisabeth said:


> is it true that this would have to be done?? they don't fall out on their own? i heard this today from a lady of an 8 month old yorki.


I've never owned a Yorkie, but I have never heard of this being done with ANY breed. Ever.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Occassionally, dogs (just like people) will retain baby teeth. Usually it's no more than one or two and most times they'll eventually fall out on their own but the retained teeth can cause problems (most times nothing serious). I've heard of people having them removed when their pups went in to be "fixed". I've never heard of a dog not losing any of their baby teeth and having to have them removed though.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I also have heard of a couple of teeth that just won't come out but a whole mouthful? If that is the case that is a breeding that I would not have done. Yikes!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

It's actually pretty common in small breeds, and it's usually the two upper canines. Sometimes they would never come out on their own, so it's often suggested that they get pulled when the pup goes under for their spay/neuter.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I also have heard of some dogs, just like people, retaining baby teeth...heck I did!
Brody did...I didnt want to have them pulled when he was altered(I was stupid and he was only 6mo) I kept an eye on them...they never bothered him, and they where out by time he had been on raw for 3 months!:wink:


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for all the input. i'll relay all this info to her next time i see her at the doggy park.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never heard of a whole mouthful (is that the case?), but Tobi had one that just wouldn't come out, and it was actually starting to cut into the roof of his mouth so he had it extracted when he was under for his umbilical hernia.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I've never heard of a whole mouthful (is that the case?)


don't know but i'll ask her next time i see her.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

okay, she said that It is not a whole mouthful of baby teeth, rather maybe 6 or so. her vet also told her to stay away from any chew treats like bully sticks for example. i guess he doesn't want those teeth to come out by themselfs and rather make some money?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Elisabeth said:


> okay, she said that It is not a whole mouthful of baby teeth, rather maybe 6 or so. her vet also told her to stay away from any chew treats like bully sticks for example. i guess he doesn't want those teeth to come out by themselfs and rather make some money?


That doesn't really make sense to me, our vet told us to give him all kinds of stuff to chew on to wiggle those teeth out is how she put it. I'm not a vet so i won't pretend to know lol... kind of odd. Six teeth is a lot, i've had so many dogs in my life, and i've never heard of having 6 teeth extracted as normal procedure.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah, i find this whole thing strange too. i would definitely wait on surgery and give that dog lots of RMB's or bully sticks until they all fall out :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He may have said to hold off on chewing things because baby teeth are fragile compared to adult teeth. If the dog broke a baby tooth on a hard chew but the root remained it MAY compromise the adult tooth next to it. 

It's a part of our routine here for us to check for baby teeth when we spay or neuter small/toy breeds because most have at least one retained tooth. If we see them we pull them. We've seen 3 year old dogs with retained puppy teeth that caused huge problems to the adult teeth.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Our first Corgi retained both upper canine baby teeth. One didn't look like it would cause an issue, but the other was causing some crowding issues and making his bite not quite right which can cause complications and pain down the line, so we opted to have them both pulled. It was a really fast procedure, and they literally called me before I even got home (less than 10 minute drive at the time) to tell me they were done and I could pick him up in a few hours. He ate soft food for a couple days and never had any complications or issues healing.

That said, our vet told us to give him all kinds of stuff to chew on to see if we could get them out on their own.


----------

